# 211/411 phone line



## tylerwebb17 (Mar 19, 2006)

I currently have a 622 and a 311. I was wanting to purchase a 211 to replace my 311, however the 311 is not hooked to a phone line right now and never has been. My question is, does the 211 have to be hooked to a phone line even if I'm not going to be purchasing PPV events?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tylerwebb17 said:


> I currently have a 622 and a 311. I was wanting to purchase a 211 to replace my 311, however the 311 is not hooked to a phone line right now and never has been. My question is, does the 211 have to be hooked to a phone line even if I'm not going to be purchasing PPV events?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Officially yes, and at least during setup.

Good news is that Dishcomm is suppose to be activated sometime this year, meaning only one of the ViP receivers needs to be connected to a line.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

If you don't buy PPV, you don't need the phone line plugged in -- even with a VIP211.


----------



## tylerwebb17 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.

Tyler


----------

